# Company of Heroes install error



## DaGamR (Apr 18, 2010)

use Windows 7 and when I try to install it, approximately to the 2% I crashes installation and I skip out this message: 

"install failed 
[...] 
cannot install the Windows Installer file" 00000009_TEMP "C:\users\mioutente\appdata\local\temp\08a575cf904d4cfc900 324cbe2b3e308 \. The file may be damaged, or there may be an error during Setup. 
[...] 
(error code: 00000659 (MsiInstallProductW 00000659: Installation has returned from the system policies is prohibited. Contact your system administrator))


What do I do to fix this and install my game correctly?:upset:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
try to copy your DVD content to your Hard Disk, when it's done open the folder where you pasted the DVD files, right click on the "setup" or "Install" file and choose "Run as Administrator"


----------

